# My 2 Bernese Mountain Dogs



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

Some photos of our two Bernese Mountain Dogs Ollie and Daisy. Ollie is 9 months old and is huge already (he's on the left). Daisy is nearly 3 and has the sweetest nature. They are the best of friends!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! Such a lovely, cuddly big breed


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull my mum's dream to own one but she passed away before she could x.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow!!! I love big breeds! Your two are jusr stunning :001_wub:


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love this breed too and yours are stunners!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

These are gorg dogs love moutain dogs and also newfoundlands.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They really are stunners, :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful Dogs.. My friend has one and she's a big gentle giant..


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous, I am jealous!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs....lovely pics.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Two stunningly beautiful dogs you have there


----------



## Elspeth (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely. My Dad has two, Desmo and Daisy. Big lumps!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Brought a tear to my eye thinking of my old boy (BMD x) - they're both yummy, keep the pics coming!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are both just gorgeous - Ollie really is a big boy and he must have some growing still to go


----------



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely comments. They are a fantastic breed and are gentle giants - great family dogs!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww Berners are very high up on my list of dogs that I will definately own some day  second to a Great Dane i'd say  they are just such beautiful dogs with lovely lovely temperaments.... i'm surprised I don't see more of them about.


----------

